# New Stone



## Crothcipt (Jul 1, 2012)

When I bought my newest addition I was blown away by the edge. It just happens to be a Carter. He does a 1k to 6k when sharpening. This is making me want to go with a higher stone. I right now am running up to a 4k combo stone and am looking to go just higher.

I am thinking of going to either 8k or even just to 10k. But I am thinking the 10k is going to be over kill. Also price is an issue, I would like it to be under 100$, 50-60 would be better. Any suggestions?


----------



## tk59 (Jul 1, 2012)

What 4k is it? I think you should get a piece of wood and some 1 micron diamond.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 1, 2012)

I strop. on leather after. With some time it goes to a edge I like. 

It is a Samurai water stone, made by King. the 800/4k. 

I am just thinking that moving up in a stone would relieve some time with the leather.


----------



## JKerr (Jul 1, 2012)

I use a Kitayama as my finishing stone (following Shapton GS 500/1k/4k) and I like the results I get. It took me a while to get use as the GS series are rock hard where as the Kitayama is pretty soft, I gouged it so many times at first. I also reckon it works better with a really brief soak (like 5mins) and just enough water to keep it lubricated; I literally just dip my fingers in the sink and let the water drip off on to the stone, want to keep as much of the mud as possible. Gives a nice polish too if that's your thing. think you can pick them up for about $75 and they come with a crappy nagura too 

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## tk59 (Jul 1, 2012)

If you put some 1 micron diamond on your leather, it will get from 4k to awesome in half a dozen strokes (3 ish per side). I haven't been super happy with the edge retention on higher grit edges. Even when I use high grit stones, I don't spend very much time there. I don't love it but the Kitayama 8k might be what you're looking for. Jon also has a 6k that I thought was nice and bitey but I don't know how much that goes for. I might go for a natural stone like coticule or Awasedo.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 1, 2012)

John has a 8k Gesshin for 130. The Awasedo is 200.

The leather I haven't put any compound on yet. It is just a piece I got for a sheath for a knife. I have found some leather I am looking to purchase in the near future, and will load that up. I was thinking of natural but they are over my budget atm. 

I am not really looking for polish, but am looking to learn down the road. But, am not looking at it just now as the main motivation.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 2, 2012)

Jon will be getting in a splash 'n go 6k stone sometime early this month. I've been keeping tabs on this because I want a fine grit stone for touch ups and I don't want to mess with soakers.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought I had a good setup until I got the Carter. With more thought about the leather I am using, it is treated. When I first started using it was fine, and I didn't need to strop. on my cardboard loaded with .5 micron. As I kept working on the leather it would slowly break down the leather making me take more time on it. 

Ty guys for the advise, it made me realize were my error was.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tristan (Jul 2, 2012)

Mind if I jump in? When you say you like the edge on the carter, do you mean that out of the box it was at a level that you guys are satisfied with? As in it is 99% of the way to scary sharp?

I finish with a chosera 5K, then strop. A red Aoto from Maksim improved that edge, and I strop after it too because I prefer the feel of the edge after the strop

Edit: Can you explain your avatar pic? I keep staring at it...


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol the avatar pic is from a Star Wars The Old Republic site. They are a ton of princess Leah in the bikini from the Return of the Jedi. There is a guy in the exact middle. I wish you could enlarge the pic. Also read my signature.

Yes the edge on the Carter was ootb scary sharp. It was a further than what I had been getting for a while. Carter does a 1k, 6k newspaper progression. I was thinking that my progression of 1k, 4k was the problem, it wasn't it was the leather I was stropping on.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2012)

here is the pic.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah... I thought that was you. And I'd only pick maybe 2 of the leahs now that it is blown up... although you can't argue with quantity. And also you may not want to pass up women willing to dress up in public in gold bikinis and chains.


----------



## Muscles (Jul 3, 2012)

What's with the blue Leah?
I received my first Carter today and have stones upto 16k so will be watching this thread to see what finisher is reccommended.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2012)

She is a twi'lek. A race in the Star Wars Universe. Others here would know more than that here.


----------



## markenki (Jul 3, 2012)

Tristan said:


> And I'd only pick maybe 2 of the leahs now that it is blown up...


Have a couple more beers.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 3, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Jon will be getting in a splash 'n go 6k stone sometime early this month. I've been keeping tabs on this because I want a fine grit stone for touch ups and I don't want to mess with soakers.



Jons 5k splash and go leaves a pretty good finish, almost mirror, imo more than 5k, it is what i use for that same purpose.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 3, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Jons 5k splash and go leaves a pretty good finish, almost mirror, imo more than 5k, it is what i use for that same purpose.


+1. Actually, it rarely comes out of my line-up. The only knock against it is it's fairly slow, esp without soaking.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 3, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I'd only pick maybe 2 of the leahs now that it is blown up... although you can't argue with quantity. And also you may not want to pass up women willing to dress up in public in gold bikinis and chains.



Anyone notice the one on the far right? She's got a space-age kitchen knife. Must be! Looks like a kind of deba on a stick, maybe ebony or burnt chestnut. Not a stretch to imagine this group as future forum members, is it? Think of all the 'Welcome!' messages they'd get posting their intros in the 'New Member Check-In.' Could even cure some knife addiction for a while.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 3, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Anyone notice the one on the far right? She's got a space-age kitchen knife. Must be! Looks like a kind of deba on a stick, maybe ebony or burnt chestnut. Not a stretch to imagine this group as future forum members, is it? Think of all the 'Welcome!' messages they'd get posting their intros in the 'New Member Check-In.' Could even cure some knife addiction for a while.



Are you done Cutty? Caught your breath and all? 

"This man needeth not more beer."


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 3, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Are you done Cutty? Caught your breath and all?
> "This man needeth not more beer."



:biggrin:

No, can't stop. For a moment I was thinking of Princess Leahs. Then my thought process inevitably returned to knives. :dazed:


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 3, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Jons 5k splash and go leaves a pretty good finish, almost mirror, imo more than 5k, it is what i use for that same purpose.



Yeah, I had that stone and I sold it before I took the time to appreciate it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 3, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> She is a twi'lek. A race in the Star Wars Universe. Others here would know more than that here.



so do you play SWTOR?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep I do. I also do a ton of beta testing when I am not on this forum.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 4, 2012)

sorry if this is OT but i play on the fatman, lots of people have left this game but i still have a lot of fun with it


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 4, 2012)

tk59 said:


> +1. Actually, it rarely comes out of my line-up. The only knock against it is it's fairly slow, esp without soaking.



Agreed. I only use it with a few minute soak. I put it into the sink when I start with my other stones and it is ready when I am.


----------

